# Oldest rabbit in the world?



## slavetoabunny (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/breaking_news/2008/06/by_kate_augusto.html

The rabbit in this article is only 14. I have a friend with a 16 year old rabbit.


----------



## timetowaste (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a friend whose rabbit lived to be 18 years old and had cancer for 10 of those years. Unbelieveable, resilient little creatures.

Tracy


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 14, 2008)

Bit like that guy that claimed his 21 pound rabbit is the biggest/heaviest in the world onder:


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 14, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Bit like that guy that claimed his 21 pound rabbit is the biggest/heaviest in the world onder:


i agree!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 14, 2008)

You should e-mail the news station and tell them you have the oldest rabbit! haha. Obviously, you're is older, and therefore, he isn't the oldest rabbit in the world  

Emily


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 14, 2008)

I linked this to the lady that has the 16 year old rabbit and she is serious about contesting this. I think it only applies to living rabbits.

Seniorcats....didn't you have a bun that lived to 18?


----------



## Haley (Jun 14, 2008)

I so know people with bunnies who are 16!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah it does only to apply to those who are living. Your friend should really contest it! 

Emily


----------



## Leaf (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, so how old do they live on average? I thought it was 10 years. The lady who I spoke about in a different post - the one who has tons of rabbits in a local town (who is known as the rabbit lady) - I help her clean/feed rabbits almost every Saturday and on Wednesdays and she said she had one that lived 20 years.. Of course she also says her dog is 104 +/- years old so I just assumed she was doing a human age comparison on the rabbits, as you age dogs as such.


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 16, 2008)

Wasn't there a member on here who's rabbit (Domino?) lived to be 18 or so years old?

6-8 years on average? With great care and good genetics, they can live longer than 14, even.


That news article was a little pathetic for those people, lol.


----------



## Haley (Jun 16, 2008)

I have alwaysheard thatthe lifespan of an indoor domestic rabbit was 7-12 years.

Heres what I found online:

From the HRS..

"Rabbits kept indoors with proper care can expect to live between 9-12 years. Unfortunately, rabbits kept in backyard hutches have less than half the average lifespan of a house rabbit"

From www.veterinarypartner.com(article by Susan Brown):

"The average life span for a bunny is 7 to 10 years with records of up to 15 years of age reported"


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 16, 2008)

I believe that Seniorcats had a rabbit that lived to 18 years old.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 16, 2008)

My friend that has the 16 year old bunny is seriously pursuing this Guiness record! I hope she achieves it. Here is a recent message from her:



> Aww Thanks SBK. I'm sending out a letter tomorrow to GBWR and see what response I get from them. The previous owner told me she had him for 9 yrs and the lady before them had him 3 yrs and I've had my special boy for over 4 yrs so I know he's 16+, just we're trying to figure out if he's turning 17 this year or not.
> 
> I know my vet will do the right thing, even if I get a letter from one of his owner's that's notarized or something. I was telling my client they are such nice people, her husband's a lawyer and said they will help if I need something done legally. Everyone has been so cooperative so far and willing to help. Thanks again SBK, Patti and all the LL'ers for you support on this adventure.




Isn't this awesome!


----------

